# Anniversary trip to NYC help



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good morning everyone! 

My second wedding anniversary is comming up in August and my wife has taken the whole month off from her pharmacy school rotations and I'd like to take her on a nice but budget conscious trip for our second anniversary. I went to NYC for my senior class trip in high school and absolutely loved it. She has never been to NYC, and the biggest city she has ever been to was Atlanta when I lived there. 

When I went to NYC like I said it was on a school trip so it was all planned for me with hotel, meals and transportation already worked out. I'll be going it alone this time, but would like to have a good plan in place. I'm not uncomfortable in a big city, just uncomfortable with no detailed plan in place. Some things we are interested in would be a broadway play, shopping, maybe some art museums, and definitely eating. Flights and hotels seem to be reasonably priced right now, looks like I can get 2 roundtrip plane tickets and a hotel room for 3 nights at the Waldorf, Westin Times Square or Hilton NY for around $1500 for the both of us. 

That to me is a fantastic deal and will leave me a little more play room for while we are there. It looks like the Waldorf and Hilton are going to be closest to the park and shopping with the Westin being close to the most touristy part of town. I'm just looking for recommendations on any of these hotels or anywhere else I can get a really good deal. Also, places to eat, shop, and what show to see. 

I'd also like to know whats the best and safest way to get around town on a budget, and if there is anything I should make sure and do while I'm there so we can get the most out of our short trip. Thanks for everyones help with this, and I know I don't have much to work with but I'm just starting to seriously think about this and make my game plan.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

It is difficult to answer such broad, general questions. The hotels you mentioned are all good. There are many other great NYC hotels as well, depending on what you're looking for. In terms of lodging, I would stay at the nicest hotel closest to the Park.

As for getting around, walk. NYC is best seen on foot. Between walking and the subway, you should be able to get to almost everywhere you want to go.

I would suggest that you research NYC online, check out some travel books, and jump in. There is enough to do in NYC that you won't be able to fit much in in a few days, so have fun and plan to return.

Another city to consider (and possibly less intimidating) is Washington DC.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I did a ton of walking when I went in high school because they wouldn't allow us to take the subway or a taxi, so I definitely understand its a great city to walk. I think the Waldorf is a good bet as its nice, close to shopping and the park. As for DC, we both went our freshman year in college and she didn't enjoy it very much and I really want to go back to NYC. I've been doing some research on my own, but its always nice to actually talk with people that know and you can ask questions. So I appreciate any help anyone can give me.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

DW,

The Waldorf can be a bit shabby at times and the rooms they usually include in package deals are rather small.

I like the Westin but the decor is modern and it is not a traditional hotel. Shula's below the lobby is good fro a pre dinner drink.

The NY Hilton is a bit drab in my opinion.

But in the spirit of full disclousre I tend to gravitate towards Starwood hotels.

Karl


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Karl, thanks for the comments, I'm sure what is drab and small to most on this board would be great to me and my wife. I mean we did live in a 600 sq ft. apartment for almost 2 years. Assuming the pictures on their website are representative of the actual rooms I think they would be more sufficient. However if I can get a better place in a good location I'm open to that as well. What Starwood hotels would you recommend? I like the location near the park and shopping, but I also liked the price of the Waldorf, so I don't really know.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

There's a tiny, fantatic, affordable French place on the Upper East Side (at 2nd Avenue and 57th Street) called Les Sans Culottes. Fantastic food, and the ambience is super-romantic--Edith Piaf on the stereo, dim lighting, etc. I don't recall what the prices were, but I want to say it was about $40 per person prix fixe. We even used restaurant.com coupons a couple of times. The food (classic French fare) is excellent.

Have a great time!

PS: Yes, the name means "Those Without Pants"--but everyone there is betrousered or beskirted, I assure you. It's some reference to the French Revolution.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

August will be hot and humid in NYC. I lived and worked in NYC all my life untill retirement and we still go up to Manhattan every year.
Theater you can go to Tickets on B'way where they sell tickets at discount.
Museum a must see is the Metropolitan on Fifth and 80th street, allow almost a full day. If you go there the posted price is expensive but even if you only give them a penny they must let you in.
Linclon Center has some outdoor entertaiment for free.
If you want a special dinner consider Le Grennuille (Sp?) expensive but they do have a price fixed dinner. It is the last of the great resturants in NYC. 
Walking is the main way to get around or take the busses. 
If you wish send me a private message and I will review some of your choices.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't mind hot and humid too much(I'm from central Florida), the museum sounds wonderful and I'm sure that restaurant is great. I spoke with my wife last night and she is on board for this possible trip so we will see.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

As you get a little closer to the trip, post any additional questions and we will try to help you out. For another great romantic restaurant my money is on "One If By Land, Two If By Sea".


----------



## Longhorn212 (Apr 28, 2005)

Check ahead for restauants, museums, etc, you're interested in. Many businesses shut down in late August through Labor Day.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

The best economical way to get around is by subway or bus = $2.25 a ride, with free transfer between the bus and the train or vice versa. From the Waldorf, there's a subway stop about two blocks up Lexington Ave where you can buy Metrocards and get a free map. Buses run uptown on Madison (one block west) and downtown on 5th (two blocks west) and use the same Metrocard as the subway. You can't buy Metrocards on the bus, but they're available at most subway stops and some stores. Ask the concierge.

To get crosstown to the theater district, there are buses (M50 and M27) that run right past the Waldorf (49th st. west, 50th east). The M27 goes right to Times Square.

Info: https://www.mta.info/
Bus map: https://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/manbus.pdf
Subway map: https://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/submap.htm

Two must-sees are the Metropolitan Museum of Art (if you're more into art) or the American Museum of Natural History (if you're more into dinosaurs). You probably can't do both on the same day.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My experiences at the Waldorf over the past few years have been very different from the "shabby" reports I've heard from many people. The rooms I've had were very large, very clean, and very well maintained.

If you're only going to be there for a few days, realize you're not going to see everything. Make sensible choices about what you _do_ see - the Statue of Libertywill take up a big chunk of a day, as would a thorough exploration of the Metropolitan Museum.

When I took my mother in September, we had Sunday brunch at Sarabeth's on Central Park South. I made reservations months in advance and still couldn't get them before 2:00pm, so apparently it requires a VERY early attempt to get something closer to noon. She liked it to much we went back for two other lunches during the week we were there. There is a smaller location at Lord & Taylor, and another in the Whitney Museum.

I heartily recommend Top of the Rock. It's not quite as high as the Empire State Building's deck, but it's larger and the tickets have appointment times, so there's no waiting in five different awful lines to get up to the top.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Restaurants only*

Restaurants with great value: Flor de Sol, a Spanish place down on Greenwich Street; El Parador, "Mexican" but really more upscale than you'd picture, 34th and Second Ave. A little more at the high end, we liked Felidia on 57th, and Sparks (steak house) on East 46th. Hope this helps!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Everyone thank you for your help, it has been most educating. Mostly it has helped me reacquaint with NYC since its been quite some time since I was there. Sounds like buses and the subway are the best way other than walking to get around. Its hard for a southerner to be open to mass transit as down here its mostly used by undesirables(unless your going to a braves game or into downtown Atlanta). This has give me alot to think about and plan for. I did the ferry ride past the statue of liberty last time I was in NY because it was still closed to tourists after 9/11. I might just do the ride past again for my wife, but I don't remember can you just stay on the ferry and turn back around or do you have to get off and buy more tickets and get back on for the return trip?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

https://www.statuecruises.com/

You can stay on the same boat from the Battery to Liberty Island to Ellis Island then back to the Battery, and it takes just over an hour.

I agree with Penang Lawyer that La Grenouille is an incredible experience. I also liked Le Bernardin, which is owned by Maguy LeCoze (you may have eaten at Brasserie Le Coze when it was at Lenox - same people).

Le Colonial is a French-Vietnamese restaurant that we enjoyed very much, although my mother is allergic to shellfish and most dishes are made with a fish sauce that starts with a broth made from shrimp shells.

I signed up for Playbill.com's mailing list and I often get offers for discounted Broadway tickets. Sometimes it's new shows that don't have a following yet, but every now and then it's something big or well-regarded that just wants to keep full houses.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Those restaurants sound really good. I like the French-Vietnamese restaurant idea, sounds quite unique. I appreciate everyones help, I really want to do this trip now. I'm working on my list of shops restaurants and attractions I don't want to miss and its getting pretty long, but thats because I'm a shopaholic. Good thing alot of the shops are close to each other. Back to the restaurants, I'm sure this is completely subjective, but whats going to be my best choice for Chinese, Italian, Pizza and delis? I'll travel the world for a cheesy slice and a huge Reuben so where should I head?


----------



## bpworks (Oct 30, 2009)

*New York Trip*

This is a great NYC tool for packages & excellent rates.

https://www.quikbook.com/?utm_source=122809&utm_medium=email&utm_content=book&utm_campaign=bcast

Bryant Park Hotel 5*****s. These would be $375+ regular. Great location to everything. Small, Boutique hotel, romantic.

Morgan's, a Morgan Original. 5*****s. Wonderful in every way. Boutique, intimate, clientèle is very European. Incredible continental buffet breakfast, great way to start your day. Like a dream. https://www.quikbook.com/getprofile.asp?Code=639

Warwick (Th Ave & Th). Great historical hotel, great location. Completely redone. This is a excellent price.

As far as food you can't get bad food in NYC.

Enjoy!!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bp, those are good options unfortunately the best I can tell they are a little out of my price range. On that topic, anyone have an opinion on the Salisbury? Seems to be in a good area that is within walking distance to everything, and I can get a room for 4 nights for under $600 right now.


----------



## bpworks (Oct 30, 2009)

*Salisbury Hotel NYC*

dwebber18:

Funny, I have stayed at the Salisbury from time to time. Small, clean, incrediable location (59th & 6th). How much are you in your room anyway. Spend the Xtra $$$$$ on the lady. It was owned by the Presbyterian Church at one time.

You can stop looking.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

The hotel is running a special right now, King room $125 a night. I also have decided to fly out of Nashville instead of Knoxville, and it will save me $500. So I'll get 2 round trip tickets and 4 nights for $1150 taxes and fees included. Instead of $1600 from Knoxville. So I think thats a good deal for a quick 2 hours drive in the fuel efficient MINI Cooper!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

So after I've booked and everything, I'm now looking at how to get around to places I want to go but don't want to walk tht far. Someone is going to have to seriously explain the subway and bus system to me because I'm completely lost. Atlanta is easy because there is much less going on, but I can't seem to grasp the MTA.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Here are some links that may help.

https://gonyc.about.com/od/gettingaround1/tp/subway_tips.htm

https://gonyc.about.com/od/gettingaround1/a/buses_in_nyc.htm

*To use the subways, *

*First get a map*. Here's the full system map. You can get a folding copy of this free at a subway toll booth.

https://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/subwaymap.pdf

*Then you have to learn how to read it.* In Manhattan, there are five main lines, which are indicated in blue, red, orange, green and yellow. In mid-town, they run N-S along 8th, 7th, 6th and Lexington Ave. (= the non-existent "3 1/2th" Ave, roughly), with the yellow running along Broadway, which is diagonal. Each line has a number of trains running on it, designated by a letter or number enclose in a circle. The signs for the subway are circles in the same color as the map. That is, if you want the 6 train, that's on the "green" line and sign for it will be a green circle with a 6 on it. White dots on the map indicate stops for all trains. Black dots indicate "local" trains only, and will be skipped by "express" trains (e.g., the A train). The bottom right of the map above has a list of all the trains, indicating whether they're local or express. At intersections a white oval or a line between two dots indicates a free transfer (i.e., you can walk from one track to the other without exiting the turnstile). Once you know where you're going, then,

*Get a Metrocard.* There are vending machines in the stations, and also, some have toll booths where you can buy them from a live person. The rides are $2.25 apiece, and the Metrocard can be filled with as much money as you think you''re going to spend. They can also be refilled. Two people can use one card, but separate cards are easier. There may be special "tourist" cards that offer a better deal than the basic pay-per-ride cards. Then,

*Find the station.* Most of them look like this:










Note the colored circles indicating the trains at that station. Not seen in the picture is a round ball-shaped lamp (at the top of the pole on the left of the entrance) which will be either green, red or half green-half white. Green indicates you can buy Metrocards; red says you can't get in unless you already have one. A few, however, are inside buildings with a sign out front. In midtown, most will be near the avenue they run along (e.g., the entrances for the "blue line" trains will be somewhere near 8th Avenue), and near one of the major two-way cross-streets (e.g., 23rd, 34th, 42nd, 59th, etc.)

*Important*: Some entrances, especially on the "green line", are designated as "uptown only" (north) or "downtown only" (south). Be sure you go through the right one, or you'll have to come out and lose your fare. Also, once inside, make sure you follow the overhead signs to the right track, uptown or downtown, and at some stations, local or express. Generally, the trains "drive on the right", like cars.

*Swipe your Metrocard* to get through the turnstile. Watch others and you'll get the idea. When you swipe, it'll show you how much $$$ you have left on the card. A few unmanned stations have a more complicated turnstile affectionately called an iron maiden. You'll understand why when you see one.

*Get on the right train.* Since several trains may run on the same track, watch the approaching train and note the colored circle with the letter or number on the front of it. If you miss it, it's also on the side of most of the cars near the windows.

If you screw up, just get off at a convenient stop, go to the other side of the track and catch the next train back.

You'll find most people on the train are willing to help you if you have questions or want to verify that you got on the right train, although many are remarkably ignorant of any trains except the ones they take every day.

Enjoy!

PS, one tricky thing is orienting yourself when you come back out. Even New Yorkers have trouble with this. You can chance it and walk to the next corner, or one trick I use in Manhattan is to look for the Empire State Building, which is quite visible from a lot of the city. If you remember it's at 34st Street (as in "Miracle on ..."), it will help you find your North-South line.

Also, to leave the station, you go back out the same turnstiles you go in through. This can get tricky around rush hour when people are trying to go in while you're going out.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think with this info, the trip planner on the MTA site and my iphone that gives directions by public transit I think I'll be just fine, as long as my batter doesn't die, haha. I appreciate your subway explaination, it helped me understand how to look at the crazy map.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

So our trip is coming up, we leave Sunday morning for NY. I've got my itinerary worked out for the most part, and I have a pretty good idea about what I want to do and where I want to go. My one lagging question(at least for now) is should I get a metro card for my wife and myself? We will want to go to Chinatown and the financial district some, as well as some of the other areas like Chelsea and Greenwich. So do you think we should get a metro card as I really don't want to walk from our hotel in midtown all the way down the Chinatown and the financial district. We plan on walking everywhere we can, but I think we'd rather ride the train or a bus to some of the farther points. Thanks in advance as usual.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd get one. You can put as little as one fare on it. You can usually put additional rides on it at the subway if you need them. You can pay cash on the bus, but it only takes change, not bills; so you'd need 9 quarters per ride. Sometimes, fellow bus passengers will change bills for you if you're a few quarters short, but you can't always count on that. I've never seen a way to get a refund on the unused part of the pay-per-ride card. In DC, when I was left with an extra fare, I gave the card to the hotel bellman (along with the usual cash tip, of course ...) - he was glad to get it.

Have a great time!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well that makes sense. I think we might look in to the 7 day unlimited cards. I just counted out how many trips I know right now I would use it for, and its $36 for the both of us. So a couple extra trips or riding back instead of walking to the hotel and its paid for itself. Sounds like I might go that route. Thanks


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

dwebber18 said:


> So do you think we should get a metro card as I really don't want to walk from our hotel in midtown all the way down the Chinatown and the financial district. We plan on walking everywhere we can, but I think we'd rather ride the train or a bus to some of the farther points. Thanks in advance as usual.


Yes, yes, yes. It is way too far to walk from your hotel.

On my last visit, I took the train to City Hall station - you can see City Hall, the Brooklyn Bridge, and the Woolworth Building, then it's just a couple blocks down to Ground Zero and then to Wall Street.


----------

